# So who's going to see Eclipse on 6/30?



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

OK,Ok I admit. I thought the whole vampire, pasty white, look wasn't something I would be interested in. So, of course I wasn't on all the hype and hysteria that these movies produced from young to old. So, I finally broke down and watched Twilight for the first time ever the other day. I have to say it was pretty good! Now I can't wait to see New Moon. Me and My oldest daughter are going to see Eclipse at midnight on 6/29. Looking forward to it! Hopefully this old lady can keep her eyes balls open long enough to make it till midnight, it's not very often that I do!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I was a stubborn holdout on the whole Twilight series for the longest time, but an obsessed friend convinced me to give the books a shot. I had all 4 books read in less than a week. One day I woke up, started reading, and didn't stop reading until 10 hours and 1000 pages later. Is it fine literature? No. But it's a great guilty pleasure and it really sucks you in. 

I really hated the first movie. Not only did I think it was poorly done (bad acting, music, etc.) but the plot was totally superficial and left out a lot from the book, I thought. I thought the 2nd movie was a HUGE step up and really enjoyed it. I went to that midnight showing. I'll definitely be seeing the 3rd one, and I'm already excited that they've decided to break up the 4th book into two movies, because it is very complex and I was afraid of what they'd have to do in order to squeeze it into one movie.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well my daughter got me reading the books after her , and i ended up reading the whole four quicker than her ... i loved it , i agree about the first movie it was a bit dull in comparison to the book , the second one new moon was good and i cannot wait to see eclipse , i will be there with my daughters !!! and i too am glad to know that the last one wont be squished into one movie because it would leave soo much out ... i cant wait !


pinkpixie1588 said:


> I was a stubborn holdout on the whole Twilight series for the longest time, but an obsessed friend convinced me to give the books a shot. I had all 4 books read in less than a week. One day I woke up, started reading, and didn't stop reading until 10 hours and 1000 pages later. Is it fine literature? No. But it's a great guilty pleasure and it really sucks you in.
> 
> I really hated the first movie. Not only did I think it was poorly done (bad acting, music, etc.) but the plot was totally superficial and left out a lot from the book, I thought. I thought the 2nd movie was a HUGE step up and really enjoyed it. I went to that midnight showing. I'll definitely be seeing the 3rd one, and I'm already excited that they've decided to break up the 4th book into two movies, because it is very complex and I was afraid of what they'd have to do in order to squeeze it into one movie.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I've read all the books and they were really good and went a saw "Twilight" and didn't really care for it. I agree it was poorly done. I have to watch "New Moon" and will be seeing "Eclipse" with some friends on the 30th.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I loved the books and read them because I was curious about all the hype. I loved both the movies too! I think Twilight was raw and had a certain roughness that made it special. New Moon was much more commericial and blockbuster-y. Im super excited about Eclipse, I'm probably going to a midnight showing!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

New Moon was better than Twilight. If for no other reason than the hunky shots of Jacob. Hubba, hubba!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

heartmadeforyou said:


> New Moon was better than Twilight. If for no other reason than the hunky shots of Jacob. Hubba, hubba!


:w00t: :aktion033:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I liked kind of Twilight, but hated New Moon. I am kind of over the whole thing. All that teenage angst is annoying. If I see Bella give a withering look one more time, I may vomit. So, count me out.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Bella in the books was a lot more likeable. Kristen Stewart makes the character seem a lot more mopey and awkward..to an obnoxious extreme. If I didn't love the books so much I might not see the movies, but I'm hooked. 

Speaking of which, has anyone read the first part of Midnight Sun (Twilight from Edward's perspective) that was leaked a few years back?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> OK,Ok I admit. I thought the whole vampire, pasty white, look wasn't something I would be interested in. So, of course I wasn't on all the hype and hysteria that these movies produced from young to old. So, I finally broke down and watched Twilight for the first time ever the other day. I have to say it was pretty good! Now I can't wait to see New Moon. Me and My oldest daughter are going to see Eclipse at midnight on 6/29. Looking forward to it! Hopefully this old lady can keep her eyes balls open long enough to make it till midnight, it's not very often that I do!


I thought you were talking about something lunar, silly me! LOL :embarrassed:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well...haha I will!!!!!! :chili:

Funny thing is too, I didn't get into it right away. When the first movie was coming out, I was still finishing up Harry Potter. And had negative emotions towards Twilight because I feel like that was the reason Harry Potter movie was delayed like 9 months.

However I did ask for Twilight the book for Christmas in 08 because after Harry Potter I had no back ups to read (that took up soooo much of my time). BUT, I didnt actually pick it up to read until August of 09. I literally finished that book in less than a week. Went and bought the 2nd one, finished that in almost a week. Went and bought the 3rd and 4th one before I was even done with the 2nd. 

I got halfway through the last one, when Andy passed  so I like shut down. Didn't feel like doing much of anything at that point. Very depressed. So I WOULD have finished them all within like 1 months time. However I didn't pick it back up until about December after I saw New Moon at the movies, and we were making our plans for little Nelson to come along, so that got me out of my depression and I was able to read again.

So YES!!! I will be seeing it. And hahahahahha atleast twice, because my boyfriend and I didn't go to a movie for my birthday, I told him I'm holing out for Eclipse :HistericalSmiley: So I will probably see it with my girlfriends, and then with him. And eventually with my mom at some point, I've made her watch all my DVDs of them, she likes them...she just thinks they are too sloooooow.

I do agree New Moon was much better, I think they just had a bigger budget. I too like Bella better in the books. Breaking Dawn wasn't my fav. though...started getting a little too weird for me, thats all I'll say. Can't wait for the movies though!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

*Slowly raises hand*

I'm going to be watching it on the 30th. :hiding:

OMG, I feel like such a teeny-bopper saying this, but I love the Twilight series. :blush: I really liked the Twilight movie, but I loved New Moon so much more. New Moon was actually my favorite book from the series. 

Team Jacob!!! :chili: ROFL.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i heard of this but i wasnt sure it was out already ...


pinkpixie1588 said:


> Bella in the books was a lot more likeable. Kristen Stewart makes the character seem a lot more mopey and awkward..to an obnoxious extreme. If I didn't love the books so much I might not see the movies, but I'm hooked.
> 
> Speaking of which, has anyone read the first part of Midnight Sun (Twilight from Edward's perspective) that was leaked a few years back?


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i heard of this but i wasnt sure it was out already ...


It's not out. Stephanie Meyer had given out a few copies to get comments from what I think were a few close friends/editors and the draft (which was less than 1/2 way done) was leaked. Meyer was so upset that she refused to finish the project. This was in 2008. Fans were OUTRAGED and really wanted to hear Edward's side. Since then she has said Midnight Sun is her next project, but there is no timeline. 

Here's the link to a draft of Midnight Sun. There are typos throughout and like I said, it will end abruptly since it wasn't meant to be released yet. It's about 260 pages. I read it all in one shot though. It adds a whole new element to the story, being able to KNOW what he was thinking. (How many times during Twilight did you think, "Geez..what is going on in his HEAD?! WHY is he giving her a weird look..?!" Now we know..

http://www.stepheniemeyer.com/pdf/midnightsun_partial_draft4.pdf


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the books but not a big fan of the movies. I doubt I'll go see Eclipse. 

Bella and Edwards movie characters never matched what I had imagined in the book - In the book Edward was not "grungy" and Bella wasn't whiney and squirmy looking. (sorry if that offends anyone) much of the dynamic of how everyones lives mesh together is left out of the movies as well and that was part of what I loved. Alice was also one of my favorite characters but they just don't show much of her in the movies and they haven't really developed the friendship between Alice and Bella. 

I guess books never really match what you had in your head but I was more disappointed by these movies than others.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

My daugher is the one that got me started reading the books. I've read the first and second and am half way thru the third. I don't want to see any of the movies until I'm done with all of the books because I know that I'll be dissapointed in the moves. The movies are never as good as the books.

I'm an avid reader and although I enjoyed the books I found that they were written for a young audience. I don't know... maybe I've read too may old books in my days. Maybe I'm just feeling old! Maybe I'm comparing the writing and background to both the vampire and witches chronicles by Anne Rice. LOVED...LOVED...LOVED both of these stories.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks soo much for this , i will be reading it , and i so hope she finishes it , because i agree there were many times i wanted to know what he was thinking!!

and i also agree that even though i liked the movies i didnt love them as i did the books , u imagine it so differently than the way they made it in the movies but i guess thats the usual with movies u see after you read the books. 



pinkpixie1588 said:


> It's not out. Stephanie Meyer had given out a few copies to get comments from what I think were a few close friends/editors and the draft (which was less than 1/2 way done) was leaked. Meyer was so upset that she refused to finish the project. This was in 2008. Fans were OUTRAGED and really wanted to hear Edward's side. Since then she has said Midnight Sun is her next project, but there is no timeline.
> 
> Here's the link to a draft of Midnight Sun. There are typos throughout and like I said, it will end abruptly since it wasn't meant to be released yet. It's about 260 pages. I read it all in one shot though. It adds a whole new element to the story, being able to KNOW what he was thinking. (How many times during Twilight did you think, "Geez..what is going on in his HEAD?! WHY is he giving her a weird look..?!" Now we know..
> 
> http://www.stepheniemeyer.com/pdf/midnightsun_partial_draft4.pdf


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

You mean she IS doing Midnight Sun??!!?!??!! I was sooooo sooo mad when I heard about it being leaked and she refused to finish it. I read the first chapter on her site a while back. But it wasn't that many pages. I think I will wait to see if it gets published then before reading anymore.


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> I liked kind of Twilight, but hated New Moon. I am kind of over the whole thing. All that teenage angst is annoying. If I see Bella give a withering look one more time, I may vomit. So, count me out.


AGREED! :thumbsup:

I read all four books. The first two were really good. Then, I started to lose interest during the third book and I hated the last one. There were so many grammatical errors. Very annoying. I saw the Twilight movie. Didn't like it. Didn't see New Moon and probably won't see Eclipse either. I think the whole Twilight thing is overrated. NO OFFENSE. Just my opinion. I can't stand Bella and Edward either. :w00t:

Anyway, to those of you who like it, ENJOY!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm so there! Team Edward, though Jacob is looking mighty hot! LOL. I read all 4 books, I'm still holding out for her to finish Midnight Sun. Does anyone watch Vampire Diaries? True Blood?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Julie03 said:


> AGREED! :thumbsup:
> 
> I read all four books. The first two were really good. Then, I started to lose interest during the third book and I hated the last one. There were so many grammatical errors. Very annoying. I saw the Twilight movie. Didn't like it. Didn't see New Moon and probably won't see Eclipse either. I think the whole Twilight thing is overrated. NO OFFENSE. Just my opinion. I can't stand Bella and Edward either. :w00t:
> 
> Anyway, to those of you who like it, ENJOY!


Anyone interested in a really good vampire series should read The Southern Vampire Mysteries, also known as The Sookie Stackhouse Novels / Chronicles written by Charlaine Harris. TV show True Blood based on this series. Awesome!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

moshi melo said:


> I'm so there! Team Edward, though Jacob is looking mighty hot! LOL. I read all 4 books, I'm still holding out for her to finish Midnight Sun. Does anyone watch Vampire Diaries? True Blood?


 i watch vampire diaries with my daughters but im lost i really dont understand much of what is going on .. true blood i wanna see but hvnt.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I've seen the movies--I want to read the books! I've heard they far surpass the quality of the movies.


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Anyone interested in a really good vampire series should read The Southern Vampire Mysteries, also known as The Sookie Stackhouse Novels / Chronicles written byCharlaine Harris. TV show True Blood based on this series. Awesome!


Thank you so much for the recommendation. I guess it's time I make a trip to Barnes 'n Noble.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

camfan said:


> I've seen the movies--I want to read the books!* I've heard they far surpass the quality of the movies.*


Absolutely! The problem I've had with rereading after seeing the movies is it's hard to regain that initial image you had in your head of each character. Instead it's overwritten with the actors' faces/expressions/etc. It's sort of a shame, actually.  It definitely takes something away from the experience that I had the first time, when *I *had my own idea of how they looked/acted. Anyway, definitely give them a shot if you liked the movies!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Absolutely! The problem I've had with rereading after seeing the movies is it's hard to regain that initial image you had in your head of each character. Instead it's overwritten with the actors' faces/expressions/etc. It's sort of a shame, actually.  It definitely takes something away from the experience that I had the first time, when *I *had my own idea of how they looked/acted. Anyway, definitely give them a shot if you liked the movies!


omg u feel like i do , i read the books first and i had these wnderful images in my mind , so so different from the movies , now dont get me wrong i thought the movies were ok , fun , i guess but not lik i envisioned in my mind , the way i pictured them all , also the books have soo much detail , and the movies lack this.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> It's not out. Stephanie Meyer had given out a few copies to get comments from what I think were a few close friends/editors and the draft (which was less than 1/2 way done) was leaked. Meyer was so upset that she refused to finish the project. This was in 2008. Fans were OUTRAGED and really wanted to hear Edward's side. Since then she has said Midnight Sun is her next project, but there is no timeline.
> 
> Here's the link to a draft of Midnight Sun. There are typos throughout and like I said, it will end abruptly since it wasn't meant to be released yet. It's about 260 pages. I read it all in one shot though. It adds a whole new element to the story, being able to KNOW what he was thinking. (How many times during Twilight did you think, "Geez..what is going on in his HEAD?! WHY is he giving her a weird look..?!" Now we know..
> 
> http://www.stepheniemeyer.com/pdf/midnightsun_partial_draft4.pdf


Lol...I have stayed away from all the Twilight hoopla so far, but this was a good diversion while things were slow at work. :thumbsup: Thanks for the link!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Kim will be there with her gang, they even have tshirts with team edward on them :blink: she is having a "party" at the house next weekend to watch the old ones with her peeps again :huh: crazy stuff

i just wait for it to come out on bluray :thumbsup:


----------

